# Autumn Pics



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Tried to find some places for Autumn pics today,but this is as best as i could get,as too many green trees round here


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

that is class mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

stunning pete


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

shame theres only one pic


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> shame theres only one pic


Kind of hoping folk may add there`s


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Here is another one,the rest never came out well


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking great, Autumn is a great time of year, the colours in the tree's are amazing.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Autumn is my favourite season... the colours and the bright fresh mornings just do something for me.

Crackings pics of the BM too.


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

That first picture is brilliant !


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Stewlayzell said:


> That first picture is brilliant !


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

pete330 said:


> Kind of hoping folk may add there`s


As you wish!

Went down to a local country park earlier to play about with the camera and took some pics of the car as well. Hadnt been planning to so it wasnt clean!

Let me know what you think of the car and the photos please!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Fluffy Trees there John and nice car also

Great Quality pics


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great pictures, the 172 is looking good!


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks lads, still learning! Cant wait till I get a SLR!


----------



## andyconn (Oct 16, 2007)

now a good wide angle or even a fisheye lens for the first pic would been even better!


----------

